

Awesome business organizations - altras
http://slid.es/altras/awesomebusinessorganizations

======
altras
Also I found that it's more productive to be responsibility focused
organization [https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
ash3/13816...](https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
ash3/1381637_317313408410738_410630688_n.jpg) :D

------
freeloop108
Cool! :)

